# Is it better to change clinics for 3rd go



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi

We have just had our 2nd Failed ICSI/IVF and again i had bleeding on Day 12 which resulted in AF. We are thinking of maybe doing again and have seen some people have researched other hospitals can you let me know what is the best way to check other hospitals we are at Radcliffe at the moment.

This will probably be our last go as im 35 and we are skint. for this go we did everything we could acupuncture/reduced working hours............ but still didnt work
any info anyone can give would be appreciated also any help around reducing my FSH level as this has been high all the way through

A BIG hug to all who have also just had a negative result


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi

First, I am so sorry that you've just been through a negative.  It is such a horrid time.

When we chose our clinic in the UK, we read through the HFEA Guide (there is a link to it on the right hand side of the home page to FF) which sets out all the UK clinics' success rates for live births for our age group, and we also read all the reports into each clinic.  This led us, without any qualms, to choose the ARGC.

Then, when we had our first failed IVF attempt, I had a follow-up consultation in which I asked the consultant what they would do to make a second cycle work better.  His responses were so impressive, that we went back to the ARGC for a second attempt.  Although this also failed, it was very clear that the ARGC had changed my traetment regime based on what went on first time around, and I had a much better response to the treatment.

The only reason we have now changed clinics is that we have been steered towards donor eggs, and so are now giong to a clinic in Spain.

If you have had it with your initial clinic, I wuold start off by looking at HFEA guide, choosing a couple of clinics, blowing a couple of hundred pounds on having an initial consultation at each (some also have open days), posting any doubts you have on FF and seeing what sort of response you get.  You are still pretty young, and so have a bit of time to choose the clinic (and also to recover mentally and physically after your last attempts).  A bit of time off between treatments made me feel a bit more in control of the whole "infertility" thing, too.

As for bringing down FSH levels, Zita West (zitawest.com) seems to have some success at that, and some people swear by chinese medicine too.  I've never had that problem, but took off seven months between my two treatments, and I am sure that it is thanks to yoga that my levels dropped even further.

I can highly recommend the ARGC, btw.

Good luck, whatever you do and whatever you choose.  Look after yourselves for now,

VEC XXX


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi vec

Thanks for the great email it will help us toknow what to look into and decide what to do and where to go, 
when do you go to Spain?


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi there

Have sent you a PM re Spain.

x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Create health only charges £1300 for a natural cycle. So far I have been rather impressed with them.  Mildly stimulated cycles are also the cheapest in London.  You are only 35, so still plenty of time.  Could be worth trying...


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi
Thanks for the email 
Im sorry that  it sounds like you are having a hard time knowing what to do. i think that is one of the worst things.
xxxx


----------

